# A review of the Ibanez S7320, please reply!



## Arivergandez (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys! This is my first post on this forum, so I'd just like to say hi to all!!


I don't actually own a seven string guitar, but I am very close to buying one, and the S7320 caught my eye. For a start it is affordable, and I also have an S1625TKS which I love. So because I'm used to the thin necks, the ZR trem and the body of the 6 string S model, I'm guessing this 7 string model will do the trick!!

However, even though I've seen a lot of you guys have bought the guitar, I haven't seen many comments about how the guitar feels, sounds and holds up overall as a seven string. I.e. are the stock pickups any good?

I'd be very appreciative if any S7 owners could comment on their experiences with this guitar.

p.s. the guitar just having 22 frets isn't a big issue for me.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm an emg guy so i replaced the pups, but the stock ones were pretty dam good actually, and this guitar has a little thicker neck than your probably thinking but i actually like that, plays fuckin great, sounds killer and the zr trem is the shit, its the answer to all problems associated with floyd rose's, welcome to the forum man


----------



## Arivergandez (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks 7SoH!!

I saw your custom job and it is great! The routed-in EMG 707's and the red fret markers look sweet.

Is the neck thicker than the recent S prestige models, if so is it still a thin neck? The only thing that put me off the Schecter 7's were their apparent thick necks.


----------



## Leon (Mar 21, 2007)

are you reading the same S7320 threads i'm reading?  

i believe that the general consensus is that the neck is a bit thicker than your average RG7x2x neck. as far as how it sounds, well, tone is completely subjective to the listener... but, most say they are very pleased.


----------



## Bassies7string (Mar 21, 2007)

Well i have one. What i can tell you is that the neck is a thad thicker than an rg7, but still feels comfortable. It's more a round " D" than a "C". I am not impressed by the fretware. They need shimming, but i am kind of a prick aboute that. The ZR trem is great! Very stable and stands a lot of abuse. The range however is not as big as an knive edge trem, mainly because there is a lot of hardware at the back. Stock pickups are decent, but i replaced mine for blazes last weekend. That makes the guitar sing! Overall a good guitar for the price. 
Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 21, 2007)

The neck on mine feels extremely confortable, and the fretjob is pretty good too for a korean Ibby. The pickups are ok, good enough for stock, and for the rpcie I paid I'm very satisfied


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 21, 2007)

yea, my frets are great and the play is killer, i always thought a slimmer neck would make you play faster, just seems logical, but i think, at least for me, i'v played slimmer 7 necks, and i dont like them, i'm faster on the thicker neck, i love my schecter's neck


----------



## Arivergandez (Mar 22, 2007)

Awesome replies guys!! Thanks a bunch.

Does anyone have the dimensions of the neck in mm? I.e. thickness of the neck at the 1st fret and 12th fret etc. Just so I can get a rough idea about just 'how' thick these badboys are!!

Thanks again guys. Great forum.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 22, 2007)

Arivergandez said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions of the neck in mm? I.e. thickness of the neck at the 1st fret and 12th fret etc. Just so I can get a rough idea about just 'how' thick these badboys are!!


http://ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=S7320&s=n&u=151#detail 
I'm a hater of thick necks but for some reason, I find the neck on the S7320 to be pretty comfy.


----------



## Arivergandez (Mar 22, 2007)

wow, that was a quick reply Donnie!

The neck is actually the same as my Prestige S six string, so I'm really happy. I don't think I'd be too comfortable with anything thinner.

Awesome.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Mar 28, 2007)

I got my S7320 on Monday, its an absolutely amazing guitar for the money. Had to get a hold of but its a brilliant instrument, the only gripe i have personally is that the ZR trem holds tune amazingly but the range on it doesn't quite equal a Floyd for example... there mays be ways to remedy this but im not sure.


----------



## dtrax (Mar 29, 2007)

Last weekend I took a trip to Samash and tried out the S7320 and an RG7321. I can confirm whats been said about the S7's neck... it's a bit huskier than the RG, but in no way is it uncomfortable to play. It had a definite 'D' shaped profile, but a bit more round. Not as flat as the RG. The fretwork was quite good, but the FB had some glue marks around the frets. A minor asthetic detail - certainly had no affect on playability. The only gripe I had the S7320 I played was the bridge humbucker was mounted oddly. Typically, the PU are parallel to the strings, but this was mounted at about a 15 angle, tilting downward toward the bridge. It didn't seem to be a problem, but looked odd.

Although I thought it was a nice gitfiddle, I personally felt $700 was a bit steep. The RG7321, being nearly half the price, played just as good - to me - as the S7. In the end it comes down the body style preference and trem vs. hardtail. I still will probably end up picking up a S7320 soon, but if budget was a factor, I'd go with the RG.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2007)

To me, my S7320 neck is thinner than my RG7321.

Don't hesitate. BUY ONE!


----------



## Arivergandez (Apr 18, 2007)

OK! I just did!! I'll post a review once I get it!


----------



## budda (Apr 18, 2007)

man, good call. im jonesin' for the S7 myself! i played the S320, and the neck was comfy. i play a les paul (gibson), and so i am afraid of the neck being TOO thin. i think i'll survive though. definitely playing the one i buy though. had a bad experience with a jackson RR brought home for me, there was no curve to the neck - just couldnt play it.


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 29, 2008)

Im a proud owner of the S7320, you wont be disappointed my friend. I have no complaints about it really, cept you cant raise the bar up as high as you could with a Floyd Rose. Other than that its awesome.


----------



## playstopause (May 29, 2008)

Baphomet_Reich said:


> Im a proud owner of the S7320, you wont be disappointed my friend.



If you look at his post, you'll see he bought the guitar more than a year ago!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 29, 2008)

playstopause said:


> If you look at his post, you'll see he bought the guitar more than a year ago!


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (May 29, 2008)

Whoa lmfao, i didnt pay no attention to the dates and stuff of this thread. Im an slowass


----------



## Undead_Bard (May 3, 2009)

Well at lest the post got it back up in the google ratings and I found the thread. I'm unhappy with the Schecter 7 string I purchased because the neck is just to dam big. I didn't even know ibanez made a 7 string with a mahogany body, I'm seriously going to buy one. I wish my local GC was large enough to carry this model but our local GC is really small. 

Thank for not looking at the date Bap 

EDIT: bahaha I just looked an it's another year old, I thought the date said 2009 when I posted it


----------

